# Company 12



## shivamuffin (Nov 21, 2002)

Not finished...Just wanted to throw it out here:



Background Twist for a personae..." Jakk " 
The Real Story about Jakk's past: 

The commonly heard public story leaves out the most important details and thus glorifies the terrifying incident...The story " John Wayne Movies " the moment, and creates a typical war story of bravery and patriotism...Minus the terror and sadness that truley is war. This is the real story not told in taverns and inns. This is the story of Jakk and Company 12 " The Rum Runners ". 

It was a spring night, and it was pouring rain...Typical in spring. Jakk was a young man, full of ambition and spunk. He displayed exceptional skill as a teamster, and took well to it, since riding crossbow was too dull. 
On that night, the wagon train left on schedule for Faule. 2 hours into the journey, just 10 miles from the midway stop at Uberfall, the last wagon through a wheel. The wagon tipped and spilled it's cargo into the flooded ditch alongside the road. 

" Great " Jakk thought, and for the next few minutes he sat impatiently as the rest of the unit tried to tip the wagon upright. While the unit was working on the wagon...Master Sargent Klauss Rheinwald ( A Massive, and stern Hessian man. A fine leader and mentor to Jakk. ), 2nd lieutenants Freder, Fischer, 1st lieutenant Goreman, and the Captain seemed to be in a heated discussion near the ditch where the cargo spilled...With the downpour, visibility was poor and hearing any of the conversation was impossible...Curious and bored, Jakk watched as the Captain prevented Klauss from slipping into the ditch...It looked like he was alright, but it took the 2nd liutenants and the captain to keep him on his feet... 

Then 9 Hells broke loose. The Mountain Ork war cries pierced through even the droning of the downpour. Arrows, bolts, and spears followed...Then the hatchets, and finally the mud caked orks...Dozens of the kaferz swarmed from all directions. Both 2nd lieutenants were struck down with hatchets, letting the master sargeant slip into the flooded ditch...He was visibly yelling for help, but could not be heard...The orks decended upon him moments later, hacking and spearing. The captain made it back to Jakk's wagon, a hatchet in the back, and several bolts in his left leg and right arm...losing conciousness once on the wagon...1st lieutenant Goreman was wounded badly as well, but made it to the third wagon... 
As the orks hacked their way to the overturned wagon, and the rear guard did their best to hold them off, Jakk ordered the wagon train to move on...And move it did, dumping non essential cargo along the way...including the wounded that would not survive the next ten miles ( Jakk couldn't bring himself to dump the captain, and 1st lietenant Goreman was well enough to take shots at the kaferz as the wagons sped towards Uberfall ). Through the hail of arrows, and spears, Jakk drove his horses at full speed all the way to Uberfall...The horses collapsing and later dying soon after arriving. 

The brutality and the cruelty was overwhelming. The sounds of the wounded begging not to be thrown off the wagons, the thud of their bodies on the muddy road, and the visions of Klauss silently screaming for help haunted the young Jakk. War wasn't glorious, or exciting. It was terrifying, and cruel. Heroes were people that were just better at surviving, and or just lucky. After being decorated, Company 12 disbanded, and Jakk was reasigned...Not as spunky, not as ambitious, and not sober..

http://www.thereprieve.org/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=53


----------

